# Bringing Sky Box to Spain



## chris&vicky

I am renting my property out in the UK and taking a long term rental in Spain. I have Sky with Sports in UK and would rather like to have this in Spain. I was thinking of keeping my subscription running and bringing my box and and card with me. 

I would obviously not inform Sky I was using the account in Spain, and the people renting my UK property may well contact Sky to install their own account.

Has anyone had any experience of doing this? Or maybe there is a better option in getting UK TV and UK Premier League?

Thanks


----------



## thrax

There are a couple of experts on here who can advise, but I brought my box over and have had no issues even though I allowed my subscription to lapse and had to start a new one from here. I pay with my Spanish Visa card and there is no problem. You will need a dish of around 1 to 1.2 metres depending on where you liveBut there is also the small issue of the current satellite being gradually turned off and many channels being moved to another satellite due to launch next month. There is much talk about losing many of the terrestrial channels and maybe Sky channels too but to be honest nobody really knows for sure what will happen when the switchover occurs in the summer.


----------



## sat

chris&vicky said:


> I am renting my property out in the UK and taking a long term rental in Spain. I have Sky with Sports in UK and would rather like to have this in Spain. I was thinking of keeping my subscription running and bringing my box and and card with me.
> 
> I would obviously not inform Sky I was using the account in Spain, and the people renting my UK property may well contact Sky to install their own account.
> 
> Has anyone had any experience of doing this? Or maybe there is a better option in getting UK TV and UK Premier League?
> 
> Thanks


There will be no issues...as long as you have a satellite dish of the appropriate size for your location, and that it is aligned to the UK TV satellites.

You have covered that you will be leaving the sub running, and bringing the box over, and that you do not tell Sky of what you are doing.

But there are some better options that cover more PL football. 
Canal+ / Gol TV are Spanish tv subscription services, and do show some games that are not on Sky / ESPN / (BT from next year).

Also, some broadcasters from Africa show ALL 380+ PL matches, in HD, and with English commentary. Currently ADMC SPort do this, and can be received in Spain on a 80cm / 1m dish. However, this may change for the new season, as all international rights have been retendered, and at the moment the right holders for this pack have not said how they will be distributing them...


----------



## Guest

chris&vicky said:


> I am renting my property out in the UK and taking a long term rental in Spain. I have Sky with Sports in UK and would rather like to have this in Spain. I was thinking of keeping my subscription running and bringing my box and and card with me.
> 
> I would obviously not inform Sky I was using the account in Spain, and the people renting my UK property may well contact Sky to install their own account.
> 
> Has anyone had any experience of doing this? Or maybe there is a better option in getting UK TV and UK Premier League?
> 
> Thanks


You won't have any problems with this. The only way to get Sky legally is to bring your box and card with you. Even though you do that, Sky will know you are watching TV in Spain, but the people renting your house can get there own card. Many people have Sky in Spain through a box they have registered in the UK, me included.


----------



## chris&vicky

Thank you all for your replies. It all sounds good to me so i will defiantly be bringing my box and card. 

I have seen elsewhere mention of Sky's new satellite I guess it's just a case of wait and see with that. 

I do like the idea of ADMC Sport, or any other stations that show all PL games. Do you need a motorised dish to get this and Sky, and I guess you need somehow to get a subscription from them too?


----------



## CapnBilly

Tejeda said:


> . Even though you do that, Sky will know you are watching TV in Spain.


And how do they know that then ?


----------



## CMBROOKE24

There could be a problem if the people who rent your UK house apply for a SKY subscription, then SKY will see two subscriptions from the same address. What you could do is apply for a multiroom account with SKY and share the cost with your renters by adding a premium to their rent for the services.

As far as moving your box to Spain no problem, however don't call them from other than a UK number. Also don't connect to a Spanish ADSL account unless you are configured with a Uk proxy server. Size of dish depends on your location in Spain. On the Costa Del Sol they recommend 1.3m, I have 1.25 and occasionally we loose some channels especially at dusk. 

As far as loosing channels in July with the satellite changes, the situation is unclear. Most people have lost Channel 5 here unless they have an HD box and in this case the HD signal is still receivable. So the assumption is that when the Freeview channels move satellite then the HD signal will still be there as SKY transmit HD fro ma different Astra 2 satellite. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## sat

Tejeda said:


> You won't have any problems with this. The only way to get Sky legally is to bring your box and card with you. Even though you do that, Sky will know you are watching TV in Spain, but the people renting your house can get there own card. Many people have Sky in Spain through a box they have registered in the UK, me included.


You can legally use a Sky card in Spain - you cannot be prosecuted for doing this.
It is, however, against the T&Cs of the sky contact to use a Sky card outside the UK.

The only way sky know if the card is being used outside the UK is if you tell them.
There is no other way of them knowing.



chris&vicky said:


> I have seen elsewhere mention of Sky's new satellite I guess it's just a case of wait and see with that.


BBC ITV C4 are expect to move to their new satellite in August - and what sized dish you will need for that will be unknown until it happens. Anyone who says they know already are guessing and speculating.



chris&vicky said:


> I do like the idea of ADMC Sport, or any other stations that show all PL games. Do you need a motorised dish to get this and Sky, and I guess you need somehow to get a subscription from them too?


YOu can have one dish on a motor or two dishes...
Best is to dishes, one for Sky and one for AD - means you can watch the footie, and "she" or "kids" can still watch their channels.
However, how these 380plus games will be distributed by the new owner for the next three seasons is currently unknown.




CMBROOKE24 said:


> There could be a problem if the people who rent your UK house apply for a SKY subscription, then SKY will see two subscriptions from the same address. What you could do is apply for a multiroom account with SKY and share the cost with your renters by adding a premium to their rent for the services.


The issue with multiroom is that SKy are now really really insisting on all boxes on a multiroom contract to be connected to the uk phone line, so they know their discounted 2nd card is being used at the correct address.
This stops people using the discounted card at another address.
There are ways around this (the box is in the kids room which does not have a phone line in). 
If a discounted sky card / Sky box on a multiroom contract fails to make a number (3 or 4) callbacks to sky, then that discounted subscription card is then set to the correct / full subscription rate.



CMBROOKE24 said:


> As far as moving your box to Spain no problem, however don't call them from other than a UK number. Also don't connect to a Spanish ADSL account unless you are configured with a Uk proxy server. Size of dish depends on your location in Spain. On the Costa Del Sol they recommend 1.3m, I have 1.25 and occasionally we loose some channels especially at dusk.


Quoted dish sizes in Spain are silly - with installers selling dishes using the largest measurement of the dish, rather than the correct measurement.
The 1.8m dish is sold as a 1.9m dish.
A 1.25m dish is sold as a 1.3 or 1.35 or even a 1.4m dish.



CMBROOKE24 said:


> As far as loosing channels in July with the satellite changes, the situation is unclear. Most people have lost Channel 5 here unless they have an HD box and in this case the HD signal is still receivable. So the assumption is that when the Freeview channels move satellite then the HD signal will still be there as SKY transmit HD fro ma different Astra 2 satellite. Hope that helps.


No. BBC1HD, BBC2HD, ITV1HD will all move to the same satellite as their Sd counterparts.
And are nothing to do with Sky, or SkyHD signals.

Five HD is different as this is under a Sky contract, and so requires a sky card, and is on a different satellite to SD Five, which are free, and available without a card..


----------



## Guest

CapnBilly said:


> And how do they know that then ?


Technology!


----------



## VFR

Tejeda said:


> Technology!


Did you not read *Sat's* reply ?


----------



## sat

Tejeda said:


> Technology!


The only way sky know if the card is being used outside the UK is if you tell them.
There is nothing in the card or box that Sky can use to locate where it is - unless you connect the box to an adsl line with no ukvpn and it says you are connecting from outside the UK and ROI.


----------



## chris&vicky

CMBROOKE24 said:


> There could be a problem if the people who rent your UK house apply for a SKY subscription, then SKY will see two subscriptions from the same address. What you could do is apply for a multiroom account with SKY and share the cost with your renters by adding a premium to their rent for the services.
> 
> 
> Hope that helps.


I think I will take my chances that either my tenants do not take a Sky subscription, or that if they do Sky do not query mine. If Sky do query mine they will end up losing my subscription, so not sure why they would. I cannot see that they can do much else about it. I do not think that multiroom is an option really.


----------



## Stravinsky

Tejeda said:


> You won't have any problems with this. The only way to get Sky legally is to bring your box and card with you. Even though you do that, Sky will know you are watching TV in Spain, but the people renting your house can get there own card. Many people have Sky in Spain through a box they have registered in the UK, me included.


As said, there is no way they know where you are watching TV. Why do you think you have to have your boxes connected to a phone line if you have multi room. Thats so you cant run two houses on one account

I have had SKY since we moved here. I have upgraded to SKY HD and had a conversation with them (in Spain) whilst their staff synced the box. If I had told them I was in Spain they would have cancelled my account, but I didnt, so they wont


----------



## Allie-P

Is it possible to reopen your Sky account after moving to Spain ? Obviously, not telling them that you are outside OK......We sold our house - so unable to use the same address. Though, perhaps people do !!!

We brought our Sky HD box with us & have been told that a card can be procured - is this feasible/legal ?....Our original card is working - but not for Sky/Sky plus/CH5 etc....would a provided card be feasible/legal ? I don't wish to be dishonest- but would like to keep my service.


----------



## Stravinsky

Allie-P said:


> Is it possible to reopen your Sky account after moving to Spain ? Obviously, not telling them that you are outside OK......We sold our house - so unable to use the same address. Though, perhaps people do !!!
> 
> We brought our Sky HD box with us & have been told that a card can be procured - is this feasible/legal ?....Our original card is working - but not for Sky/Sky plus/CH5 etc....would a provided card be feasible/legal ? I don't wish to be dishonest- but would like to keep my service.


I see no reason why not, but you will need an address for the card to be sent to, and for you to be registered to ... and a UK bank account for the d/d.


----------



## stevelin

I replaced my sky card a few years ago by using my daughters address ( she also has sky ) no problem said did not want multi room wanted a card of my own. Recently updated to sky+HD needed to phone to upgrade package did this using skype upgraded with 15 minutes


----------



## Allie-P

Stravinsky said:


> I see no reason why not, but you will need an address for the card to be sent to, and for you to be registered to ... and a UK bank account for the d/d.




Thank you.....UK account, no problem ; UK address, big problem...which is a shame, I don't want to 'steal' the service....

Does anyone know about the Sky cards that are provided here ? Do you receive the same service ?..... Are they illegally legal ?


----------



## mrypg9

We took our Sky stuff to Prague and used it there. Then we moved to Spain and use it here. The subs. comes from my UK credit card which has a Spanish billing address. The box is registered at a friend's UK address.

People use Sky all over Europe. There must be over a million 'illicit' Sky users. Sky would lose a lot of revenue if we were all disconnected so I'm guessing they're turning a blind eye....


----------



## Stravinsky

Allie-P said:


> Thank you.....UK account, no problem ; UK address, big problem...which is a shame, I don't want to 'steal' the service....
> 
> Does anyone know about the Sky cards that are provided here ? Do you receive the same service ?..... Are they illegally legal ?


You mean you don't know one address in the UK that you can use .... a relative, friend or whatever?

Using a SKY card in Spain isn't illegal. Using a SKY card in Spain is a breach of SKY's usage conditions and will simply result in service being curtailed if they find out

Yes you can get them here, you just have to make sure you use a recommended supplier. I believe Sat on here can provide and Ive been using him for years for Sat needs


----------



## sat

Allie-P said:


> Thank you.....UK account, no problem ; UK address, big problem...which is a shame, I don't want to 'steal' the service....
> 
> Does anyone know about the Sky cards that are provided here ? Do you receive the same service ?..... Are they illegally legal ?


Yes you receive the same service as you would in the UK.

It is NOT illegal to sue a sky card in Spain - the "publandlady vs the FA" court case proved that. However, it is still against the T&Cs of the sky contract to use the card outside the UK and ROI.

Sky cards can be supplied, without you providing a UK address, but then you pay a yearly "maintenance fee" - around 100-150 euros - to "borrow" a uk address from the card supplier.

If you still have your own "white" sky card, that used to have a subscription, then you can simply reactivate it - and you may get a "welcome back" bonus like half price for a few months!! NO need for a new card - just reactivate your old (white) card.


----------



## thrax

We just used a friend's address in UK when we took out a new subscription. I didn't have to phone Sky or connect to a telephone line; everything was done by the company I used to set it up. My friend also has Sky and there has been no problem with two accounts at the same address. He has never received anything from Sky addressed to me in the 16 months we've had the contract...


----------



## sat

thrax said:


> We just used a friend's address in UK when we took out a new subscription. I didn't have to phone Sky or connect to a telephone line; everything was done by the company I used to set it up.


New card using your own box and dish - no need for phone lines.
Restart account - no need for phone lines.
New installation by Sky - requirement for phonelines
New multiroom contract - requirement for phonelines



thrax said:


> My friend also has Sky and there has been no problem with two accounts at the same address.


I know they have been contacting people who are running two separate contracts at the same address, and saying it would be cheaper to go to multiroom, and trying to force them onto it - which is strange as although it means they get the phoneline agreement to make sure both cards are actually being used at the address, they are cutting off some income by reducing the second contract to a multiroom contract - bizzare.



thrax said:


> He has never received anything from Sky addressed to me in the 16 months we've had the contract...


Well you will not, well for a while anyway.
Sky stopped the monthly mags a few years ago.
So the only things you should receive at the uK address are any urgent account letters - special upgrade offers, and new cards (when they are issued).


----------



## Allie-P

sat said:


> Yes you receive the same service as you would in the UK.
> 
> It is NOT illegal to sue a sky card in Spain - the "publandlady vs the FA" court case proved that. However, it is still against the T&Cs of the sky contract to use the card outside the UK and ROI.
> 
> Sky cards can be supplied, without you providing a UK address, but then you pay a yearly "maintenance fee" - around 100-150 euros - to "borrow" a uk address from the card supplier.
> 
> If you still have your own "white" sky card, that used to have a subscription, then you can simply reactivate it - and you may get a "welcome back" bonus like half price for a few months!! NO need for a new card - just reactivate your old (white) card.




Cheers for the advice....

My OH put his UK sim in his mobile & I phoned SKY - using the code to remove the +44. 

My card was re-activated..When I returned home my service had returned.

I used the UK address of my son - the only one of my children who doesn't have Sky. I wasn't offered a " welcome back" bonus, either !!

Alarming to know that checks are being made on double subscriptions at the same address.......


----------



## chris&vicky

sat said:


> YOu can have one dish on a motor or two dishes...
> Best is to dishes, one for Sky and one for AD - means you can watch the footie, and "she" or "kids" can still watch their channels.
> However, how these 380plus games will be distributed by the new owner for the next three seasons is currently unknown.


I have read that Multi Media Sports Group have the rights to all 380 EPL in Spain for 2013 to 2016. Is it possible to pick this channel up? 

http://www.premierleague.com/en-gb/...emier-league-rights-in-spain-and-romania.html

http://www.premierleague.com/en-gb/...st-premier-league-broadcast-rights-deals.html


----------



## sat

chris&vicky said:


> I have read that Multi Media Sports Group have the rights to all 380 EPL in Spain for 2013 to 2016. Is it possible to pick this channel up?


Multi Media Sports Group are not a channel.
They are a distributor, and will sell rights onto the highest / preferred bidder / s in the countries they have bought the rights for. I would assume that if they don't get the money they want that is when they will set up their own channels / service. But in Spain, expect GOL TV / Canal+ to go for the rights again, like they have had for the last 2/3 seasons.

However, it is unlikely that the FA will allow an EU country will have all 380 matches LIVE. It will only be one or two 3pms will be shown live in the EU, just like this season. This will be in the contract, so that the UK 3PM Saturday embargo on live 3pm kickoffs is still intact, and all matches are not made easily available in the UK.

So although the link says they have the rights to all 380 matches, it does not say how many will be live and how many will be delayed.

In fact, a Portuguese football club (cant remember which) have rights to all 380 games also, but only a handful of these are live, and the rest will be delayed / highlights.


----------



## chris&vicky

sat said:


> Multi Media Sports Group are not a channel.
> They are a distributor, and will sell rights onto the highest / preferred bidder / s - or if they don't get the money they want, set up their own channels / service.
> 
> However, it is unlikely that the FA will allow an EU country will have all 380 matches LIVE. It will only be one or two 3pms will be shown live in the EU, just like this season. This will be in the contract, so that the UK 3PM Saturday embargo on live 3pm kickoffs is still intact, and all matches are not made easily available in the UK.
> 
> So although the link says they have the rights to all 380 matches, it does not say how many will be live and how many will be delayed.
> 
> In fact, a Portuguese football club (cant remember which) have rights to all 380 games also, but only a handful of these are live, and the rest will be delayed / highlights.


It was Benfica TV. So the best chance of being able to choose from all EPL matches remains with a channel from Africa I guess.


----------



## sat

chris&vicky said:


> It was Benfica TV. So the best chance of being able to choose from all EPL matches remains with a channel from Africa I guess.


Maybe.
All we know is that another media distribution company has the North Africa and Middle east rights, and so far nothing about how they will be distributing / selling / reselling them.
For all we know Al Jaz may have half the games, and OSM have the others...so you will be needing TWO subscriptions to get all the games, where as now, for the remainder of this season, you only need one, to ADMC.


----------



## chris&vicky

sat said:


> Maybe.
> All we know is that another media distribution company has the North Africa and Middle east rights, and so far nothing about how they will be distributing / selling / reselling them.
> For all we know Al Jaz may have half the games, and OSM have the others...so you will be needing TWO subscriptions to get all the games, where as now, for the remainder of this season, you only need one, to ADMC.


Do you know anything about this? https://www.facebook.com/TVtenerife It says all EPL matches from August. Is this an option?


----------



## Jogocrazy

*Astra 28.2*

Hi all been reading since ive been told about the sat change in spain.

Are the channels moving over to a weaker beam, will the sats just need replacing with bigger dish's 

Any info would be great,

I fit dishes everyday and thinking there could be a opportunity in spain.


Many thanks 

As for the Abu Dhabi Sports HD they show most of the PL and are very reasonable.

Nilesat (7.0W) is where you will need to be pointing the dish for this sub


----------



## sat

Jogocrazy said:


> Hi all been reading since ive been told about the sat change in spain.
> 
> Are the channels moving over to a weaker beam, will the sats just need replacing with bigger dish's
> 
> Any info would be great,


Two of the current UK TV satellites (1N, and 2A) operated by Astra will be replaced. "d left a long tiem ago, and 2B left a few months ago with its channels moving to 1N and 2F. 1N will be replaced by 2E.
The first one (2F) is up and operational since Dec 2012.
The second (2E) is expected to be operational in September.
The second is expected to carry BBC ITV C4s - and will be on the new satellites UK beam. Now what its reception will be like in Spain of this new UK beam will be unknown until they are operational. Some people may be fine with existing dishes, some may need larger dishes, some may find that even with the largest dishes (3m) they still cannot get a signal (see about the loss of reception of Channel Five in Portugal and Gibralter areas!). It all depends on your existing equipment, where you are in Spain, and finally what the actual reception of the satellite (which has not even left the factory yet!) is like.



Jogocrazy said:


> I fit dishes everyday and thinking there could be a opportunity in spain.


Maybe, but there are plenty of established companies in Spain already.
Some are already advising clients to install larger dishes - without knowing what actual reception will be like for the new satellite (and offering "discounts" for installations before the operational date! Wonder what happens if those new installs cannot get the signal?!)
Some are saying nothing at all to some clients!
Some are moving to "internet" tv systems - nice and will get around the no signal issue, but will lack the HD image quality on live TV you can get from satellite.
Some are advising people to wait and see before doing anything like investing in a larger dish. For all we know they may be fine with their existing equipment.



Jogocrazy said:


> As for the Abu Dhabi Sports HD they show most of the PL and are very reasonable. Nilesat (7.0W) is where you will need to be pointing the dish for this sub


But Abu Dhabi Sports HD have not got PL rights for the next 3 seasons (they had them for the last 3 seasons - but currently not anymore!)
A "media rights firm" have the rights and are in negotiations will all Middle East and North African broadcasters (including AL Jaz and ADMC) about those rights.
And until it is announced who has the rights, no-one knows what will be available.


----------



## Jogocrazy

Thank for the reply,

That clears most things up 

I would recommend leaving all existing dishes until the new beam is transmitting.

Portugal and Gib are the most south parts so they are likely to be the ones with problems if any at all.

Pubs were picking up 9W in the UK last year with 5M dishes for the english Commentry !

There is always a solution it wont be the end.


----------



## sat

Jogocrazy said:


> Portugal and Gib are the most south parts so they are likely to be the ones with problems if any at all.


They have had issues with 2F in the north east of Spain - where their 80cm-1m dishes can no longer receive some of the 2F UK beam channels (like C4HD and Fives) - and they need at least a 1.8m dish for them! So who it will affect is unpredictable!


----------



## Chris c

I have multi room in the UK but do not have telephone lines connected to any of the boxes. I have had these for the past 4 years and Sky have never queried the situation.

Does that mean I can take one of the boxes and card to Spain and they will not know?


----------



## extranjero

Chris c said:


> I have multi room in the UK but do not have telephone lines connected to any of the boxes. I have had these for the past 4 years and Sky have never queried the situation.
> 
> Does that mean I can take one of the boxes and card to Spain and they will not know?


Many do, but it's still illegal


----------



## Chris c

extranjero said:


> Many do, but it's still illegal


of course, I just wanted to know if it was possible.


----------



## Jogocrazy

Chris c said:


> I have multi room in the UK but do not have telephone lines connected to any of the boxes. I have had these for the past 4 years and Sky have never queried the situation.
> 
> Does that mean I can take one of the boxes and card to Spain and they will not know?


Thats why most people with caravans motorhomes etc take them with them


----------



## David1979

I was actually wondering about this for when I head to Spain next month. I personally don't have Sky at my UK address, but my parents do. I can simply order a new HD box and get a multiroom sub at theirs and take said box & card to Spain with me then?

Will I get the same channels they get?


----------



## xabiaxica

David1979 said:


> I was actually wondering about this for when I head to Spain next month. I personally don't have Sky at my UK address, but my parents do. I can simply order a new HD box and get a multiroom sub at theirs and take said box & card to Spain with me then?
> 
> Will I get the same channels they get?


you'd need a satellite dish - & you'd get whatever channels the dish picked up


----------



## David1979

xabiachica said:


> you'd need a satellite dish - & you'd get whatever channels the dish picked up


The landlord says that the property has a dish & a decoder where you can pick up Spanish channels, so I'm hoping this will pick up some UK channels when I plug my Sky+ box in.


----------



## sat

extranjero said:


> Many do, but it's still illegal


Don't think it is illegal - you cannot get arrested by the Police for using a SKyc ard outside the UK and ROI - the FA vs Publandlady case a few years ago solved that one.

It is, however, against the T&Cs of your Sky contract to use the card outside the uK and ROI...and if Sky find out you are in breach of that contract , then they cancel your contract.



David1979 said:


> I was actually wondering about this for when I head to Spain next month. I personally don't have Sky at my UK address, but my parents do. I can simply order a new HD box and get a multiroom sub at theirs and take said box & card to Spain with me then?


Sky do try to actively police the multiroom contract and its requirements to be connected to a UK phone line. Especially on new installations - or "free" box offers - where the phone line connection is used to ensure THEIR card and Box (it is their box for the first year of the contract, the card is ALWAYS Skys) are used at the correct address.

If the phone line is not connected, then after a while then you may be charged for the box, and your discounted subscription will be charged at the correct rate.

But then there are exceptions and some people have been fine...



David1979 said:


> The landlord says that the property has a dish & a decoder where you can pick up Spanish channels, so I'm hoping this will pick up some UK channels when I plug my Sky+ box in.


A Sky box connected to a dish aligned for Spanish TV channels will not work.
The satellites that transmit Spanish TV (Astra 1 at 19 east and Hisapsat 30 west) do not carry the Sky UK data / channel guide, so the box will not be able to function.

So it will not be a case of "plug and play" as the dish will not be on the UK TV satellites. 

And even then Spanish satellites TV can be received on a 60cm dish, whereas in most of Spain, for UK TV you need at least an 80,cm or 1m dish...


----------



## mrypg9

extranjero said:


> Many do, but it's still illegal


No, it's not 'illegal'. It is a breach of contract not a crime.
If detected,your contractwill be cancelled,that's all.


----------



## David1979

sat said:


> A Sky box connected to a dish aligned for Spanish TV channels will not work.
> The satellites that transmit Spanish TV (Astra 1 at 19 east and Hisapsat 30 west) do not carry the Sky UK data / channel guide, so the box will not be able to function.
> 
> So it will not be a case of "plug and play" as the dish will not be on the UK TV satellites.
> 
> And even then Spanish satellites TV can be received on a 60cm dish, whereas in most of Spain, for UK TV you need at least an 80,cm or 1m dish...


Ah, I see. I've already been told that I can get a new dish installed myself if I wish, so I'll likely just do that. There are numerous companies in the area who look as though they'll provide the service.


----------



## chris&vicky

David1979 said:


> I was actually wondering about this for when I head to Spain next month. I personally don't have Sky at my UK address, but my parents do. I can simply order a new HD box and get a multiroom sub at theirs and take said box & card to Spain with me then?
> 
> Will I get the same channels they get?


I spoke to Sky recently because I wanted to replace my old box with a new one so I could get one with catch up (to bring to Spain). 

I asked if I had to keep it connected to my phone line and they said I did not UNLESS it was a multiroom box, if you do not keep a multiroom box connected they make a charge to you. 

I also read somewhere that they keep a check on multiroom boxes by randomly pinging them to make sure they are connected to your phone so bringing one of those to Spain is surely asking for problems.

Why don't you just order Sky at your UK address and take that box to Spain?


----------



## chris&vicky

mrypg9 said:


> No, it's not 'illegal'. It is a breach of contract not a crime.
> If detected,your contractwill be cancelled,that's all.


I doubt they would want to cancel your contract, they will lose your subs, I think they would just turn a blind eye


----------



## David1979

chris&vicky said:


> Why don't you just order Sky at your UK address and take that box to Spain?


I currently rent in the UK, and will be giving my house up when I leave for Spain.


----------



## chris&vicky

David1979 said:


> I currently rent in the UK, and will be giving my house up when I leave for Spain.


When I come to Spain I am letting out my house so I will be telling sky I have moved in with a relative and have taken my box there and give Sky a new address in the UK. 

I would have thought you could just tell Sky you are taking your box to your parents as you are in between moves but want to keep you own account not multiroom. I doubt Sky will be bothered as they get more money.

I guess it depends on how long you intend to keep Sky though as you will be on a new year's contract.


----------



## David1979

Does the actual package I subscribe to with Sky have any bearing on what channels I'll receive in Spain?


----------



## chris&vicky

David1979 said:


> Does the actual package I subscribe to with Sky have any bearing on what channels I'll receive in Spain?


It depends where in Spain you go and what your dish can pick up. If your dish can pick everything up then you will get the same as the UK, although that is looking more and more unlikely as Sky are moving many channels to new satellites launched this year and the new satellites have a narrow beam that does not cover much of Spain especially the south of Spain. Search this forum there is a lot of discussions on the topic.


----------



## David1979

Yeah, I've done some reading on that, but the general consensus seems to be just to wait and see what happens.

I'm not sure what to do to be honest regarding the Sky box. I may just get it from my parents as a multiroom then pay the full subscription if & when Sky start charging for it.


----------



## chris&vicky

David1979 said:


> Yeah, I've done some reading on that, but the general consensus seems to be just to wait and see what happens.
> 
> I'm not sure what to do to be honest regarding the Sky box. I may just get it from my parents as a multiroom then pay the full subscription if & when Sky start charging for it.


They may charge you for the box as well if you have broken the t&c. I would check that out first without telling Sky your intentions of course


----------



## David1979

I think I'd have to pay for the box anyway.


----------



## chris&vicky

David1979 said:


> I think I'd have to pay for the box anyway.


I didn't think you did? I didn't pay for my box, although it is not a mutiroom box, just a new HD box with catchup. I wanted catchup to get round the problem of losing channels in Spain due to the new Sats as obviously the catchup comes over the internet


----------



## chris&vicky

David1979 said:


> I think I'd have to pay for the box anyway.


From the Sky site ... Sky Multiroom offer: First Sky HD Multiroom box free with free standard set-up when taking a new Sky Multiroom subscription. Limited to one free box per household (and not available to customers who have already received a free standard box) otherwise £49. Free standard set-up offer ends 27 June 2013.


----------



## David1979

Ah, yeah, I'll need to buy a box then as my parents already have a second box in their house.


----------



## chris&vicky

David1979 said:


> Ah, yeah, I'll need to buy a box then as my parents already have a second box in their house.


I understand. But boxes are normally more than £49, is £49 a subsidised price? Would you lose the subsidy if found to have broken the t&c? I am not sure so think I will leave that one for somebody else on here to answer


----------



## snikpoh

chris&vicky said:


> I understand. But boxes are normally more than £49, is £49 a subsidised price? Would you lose the subsidy if found to have broken the t&c? I am not sure so think I will leave that one for somebody else on here to answer


There are literally hundreds of boxes available in Spain from the standard Sky box, to the Spanish Freesat boxes. And they aren't expensive.

(I have a few for sale if anyone is interested)


----------



## David1979

What's the best (and easiest) option for picking up as many UK channels as possible?


----------



## sat

chris&vicky said:


> Is £49 a subsidised price?


Yes



chris&vicky said:


> Would you lose the subsidy if found to have broken the t&c? I am not sure so think I will leave that one for somebody else on here to answer


AFAIK Yes.
I saw a letter about this a year or so ago from Sky to a client about this - but no idea what the resolution was.



David1979 said:


> What's the best (and easiest) option for picking up as many UK channels as possible?


Dish and full sky HD subscription with BT Sports - will get you all the UK Sky channels.

Dish size required will depends exactly where you move to, and the affect of the new satellites.

For example, where I am a 1m dish pulls in the majority of the channels, but you still need a 1.8m / 2.4m dish to bring in some of the Sky Movie channels.

Remember no sky subscription is required for BBC ITV C4 or Five channels - they are all free to air - and can be received even without a sky card. IF it is just these channels you want - then look at a Freesat box.



chris&vicky said:


> It depends where in Spain you go and what your dish can pick up. If your dish can pick everything up then you will get the same as the UK, although that is looking more and more unlikely as Sky are moving many channels to new satellites launched this year and the new satellites have a narrow beam that does not cover much of Spain especially the south of Spain.


But the new satellites also have European beam on them, which can be easily received in Spain. In the same way the "old" satellites had a "south beam" that carried the majority of Sky pay channels and was easily available in Spain - heck I could even get these south beam channels using a sky minidish where I am! So the general consensus is the main UK TV channels (BBC ITV C4 and Fives) will be on the UK "narrow" beam, and the majority of the Sky pay channels on the "European" beam.


----------



## extranjero

I heard that using a sky box in Spain is illegal-any comments on this. I oncw wrote to sky about this, no reply.


----------



## snikpoh

extranjero said:


> I heard that using a sky box in Spain is illegal-any comments on this. I oncw wrote to sky about this, no reply.


It's not ILLEGAL - how could it be? What law would you be breaking?

However, it is against their T&C's and, if they found out, they could cancel any contract that you have with them - they can do no more than that!


----------



## chris&vicky

sat said:


> So the general consensus is the main UK TV channels (BBC ITV C4 and Fives) will be on the UK "narrow" beam, and the majority of the Sky pay channels on the "European" beam.


So you may only lose the main UK TV channels in the south of Spain then? If so there are other options for these like Filmon.


----------



## sat

extranjero said:


> I heard that using a sky box in Spain is illegal-any comments on this. I oncw wrote to sky about this, no reply.


And as long as the sky box is not it in first year of a sky contract, it is your box to do with whatever you want. During that first year, the box is Skys under that discounted Sky contract, after a year, it is no longer under that contract, and it is yours.

The card is always Sky property...and is covered by the T&Cs...
Skys T&Cs are not law in any country - so it is not illegal to use a sky card in Spain...but a breach of the T&Cs.

Even the muppets at Sky customer services incorrectly use the word "illegal". But cannot come with an answer when I asked under which UK law it was illegal under.

And it is not illegal to watch TV from other EU countries...the FA vs Portsmouth Pub landlady proved that, who had her conviction for using a greek viewing card in her pub quashed.


----------



## sat

chris&vicky said:


> So you may only lose the main UK TV channels in the south of Spain then? If so there are other options for these like Filmon.


I am not saying no sky channels will be on the uk beam - but it is expected the majority will not. It would be a huge dent in Skys revenue if they dismissed all expat viewing cards. If they were truly devious, they would put their SD channels on the UK beam, and their HD channel on the European beam, and so force people to pay the extra for the HD channels which they can receive....

On the old satellite (2D) Disney Nick and some sky sports interactive channels were on the UK beam...as were the "non encrypted" main UK TV channels.


----------



## David1979

sat said:


> Dish size required will depends exactly where you move to, and the affect of the new satellites.
> 
> For example, where I am a 1m dish pulls in the majority of the channels, but you still need a 1.8m / 2.4m dish to bring in some of the Sky Movie channels.


I'll be in the Benalmádena area. Is that any help?


----------



## sat

Until the second new satellite (2E) is launched tested positioned and transmitting, it is difficult to say exactly what will be required.
Although we can use new satellite 1 (2F) as a benchmark, actual reception may be different.

According to reception maps, dishes of 1.3-1.5m (dish sizes vary as people / installers measure dishes differently!) are not getting the channels on 2F UK beam in that area....

But SES Astra and 2E may surprise us all again, we were not expecting the huge signal blackspot around the Barcelona area!


----------



## David1979

Okay, well, what will I need if I wish to watch Sky Sports etc from July 2nd when I arrive in the area?


----------



## sat

David1979 said:


> Okay, well, what will I need if I wish to watch Sky Sports etc from July 2nd when I arrive in the area?


At the moment, Sky Sports are on the Pan European beams - so a 1m dish should suffice, a Sky box, and Sky Sports subscription -


----------



## David1979

Excellent, thanks for that. As far as changes to the satellite system, I'll just wait and see what happens and amend my service accordingly if & when required like everyone else.


----------



## chris&vicky

If you have a sky box (with card) but no subscription you can view free to air and free to view channels but I read somewhere that the record & plus facility does not work without paying sky £10+ a month, is that correct? It does seem rather a lot just to record a free channel nothing to do with sky?

I also read that the catch up only works for bbci, what about itv player, channel 4 player, etc., again nothing to do with sky, why only bbci?


----------



## sat

chris&vicky said:


> If you have a sky box (with card) but no subscription you can view free to air and free to view channels but I read somewhere that the record & plus facility does not work without paying sky £10+ a month, is that correct? It does seem rather a lot just to record a free channel nothing to do with sky?


To use the recording functions on a Sky+ or SKy+HD box you must have a subscription with Sky. It is a charge to use the Sky hardware and software, even if the channels you can record have nothing to do with Sky. And it is a cunning ploy to say if you spend an extra tenner a month you can get about 100 plus Sky pay channels....

If you have a "non subscription" "free to view" card this is £10 per month.

If you want to record for free get a Freesat PVR box.



chris&vicky said:


> I also read that the catch up only works for bbci, what about itv player, channel 4 player, etc., again nothing to do with sky, why only bbci?


IIrc bbciplayer, itvplayer, 4od and demand five all work on a Sky+HD box.

It is correct that BBC Iplayer is are available with no Sky TV subscription.

but you do need the "Sky+ recording" subscription - ie with a free to view card you pay £10 per month.....as these services use the hard drive of the sky+hd box...

But the others are only available if you have a Sky TV subscription.

And of course a VPN providing a UK I Address for these players to work in Spain.


----------



## David1979

This is perhaps a silly question, but would a Smart TV be able to get something like Sky Go in Spain?


----------



## sat

David1979 said:


> This is perhaps a silly question, but would a Smart TV be able to get something like Sky Go in Spain?


Only if you used it via a UK VPN / IPTV service.

These services BLOCK non UK IP addresses. So you need to have UK IP address, to make these services you are connecting from within the UK.


----------



## David1979

Does anyone here own a smart TV? I've never really looked into them before today. Can you actually access apps like Sky Go if I bought one and used it in the UK, for example?


----------



## sat

David1979 said:


> Does anyone here own a smart TV?


Yes I do.


David1979 said:


> Can you actually access apps like Sky Go if I bought one and used it in the UK, for example?


Sorry, overlooked the "would a smart tv" part of your previous post.

Sky Go is available in Spain, as long as you use a UK IP address.

However, not all apps are on all Smart Tvs.
and in fact the sky website says that Sky Go is currently NOT on smart TVs...and only on handful of portable devices.

Sky Go and Sky Go Extra - Watch Sky TV on your mobile and online

Which does make sense - why have Sky Go on a smart TV, when you can have more channels using a Sky HD box connected to that TV????

But then, perhaps you could get an compatible android box, upload Sky Go, subscribe, and use that with a UK VPN for Sky Go.


----------



## David1979

I'm just trying to think of ways to get around the big summer switchup that's looming


----------



## sat

Well most of the Sky channel on Sky go are expected not to be affected, as most of them are currently on "European" beams and are expected to be on European beams on the new satellites.

And Sky Go does not carry BBC ITV C4 channels anyway - if those are the channels you want.

Like I said earlier, until the satellite has been launched, tested, positioned and is actually transmitting UK TV channels, no-one will know what reception is like in Spain, or what sized dish you will need. It may be that 2E reception is different to 2F, and you may get the channels you want on a small dish in your area...and the so called "big switch off" may not actually happen in Spain... (contrary to some IPTV services that say they KNOW already (HOW???) what reception will be like in Spain, and that their systems are the only way to ensure reception - shame some of the use filmon.com for their streams, which may remove their UK TV channels like they had to for the USA channels due to law suits...)

If you are desperate, then the only way is internet tv - as mentioned filmon.com, or some subscription based IPTV service - but the resolution / quality on these is no-where near as good as direct from satellite...

Or look into a UK VPN and get the "iplayers" direct from the broadcasters.


----------

